# Yes, you have to!



## Goldmoon (Jun 26, 2007)

If you were forced to sleep with someone of the same sex but you got to pick who, who would you pick?


Kate Winslet easily for me.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, my brain is still stuck on Kate Winslet's lesbian experience.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 26, 2007)

Johnny Depp.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 26, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, my brain is still stuck on Kate Winslet's lesbian experience.




And where can I find THAT?


----------



## Jeysie (Jun 26, 2007)

Certainly one of the odder questions I've come across outside a Purity Party...

But I've always thought Janeane Garofalo was pretty babely.

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 26, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And where can I find THAT?




I think he meant the hypothetical one with you and Kate. 

And as for the actual question, the person I would choose is not a celebrity, so the name wouldn't mean anything to anyone on this board.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> And as for the actual question, the person I would choose is not a celebrity, so the name wouldn't mean anything to anyone on this board.



I dunno, P.C. is pretty famous around these parts at least. . .


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 26, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno, P.C. is pretty famous around these parts at least. . .




Doesn't count. I have it on good authority that PC is actually a shapechanger (a la the movie _The Thing_, and can therefore be of either gender.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I think he meant the hypothetical one with you and Kate.
> 
> And as for the actual question, the person I would choose is not a celebrity, so the name wouldn't mean anything to anyone on this board.




Oh, darn. I was pretty excited there for a minute.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 26, 2007)

Jeysie said:
			
		

> Certainly one of the odder questions I've come across outside a Purity Party...
> 
> But I've always thought Janeane Garofalo was pretty babely.
> 
> Peace & Luv, Liz




Really? I admit she can be cute but Ive never considered her attractive.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 26, 2007)

Woody Allen - I figure with his luck, I'd be safe and could move back to the striaght life.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 26, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Really? I admit she can be cute but Ive never considered her attractive.




Bite your tongue, woman! That's the Queen of Geek Sexy you're talking about.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Woody Allen - I figure with his luck, I'd be safe and could move back to the striaght life.



Good plan.  Ernest Borgnine


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Bite your tongue, woman! That's the Queen of Geek Sexy you're talking about.




Really? I guess Im not as big of a geek as I thought.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 26, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Really? I guess Im not as big of a geek as I thought.




I'll forgive you if you can explain something to me.

Why is that (at least in my own experience), so many nominally straight women have a thing for Angelina Jolie? I mean, she's certainly not bad looking, but...


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'll forgive you if you can explain something to me.
> 
> Why is that (at least in my own experience), so many nominally straight women have a thing for Angelina Jolie? I mean, she's certainly not bad looking, but...




You know, I honestly have no idea. I'm not a big fan of hers myself. Shes too skinny and where her forehead should end theres just.....more forehead. I like her lips however but overall she just comes off as "slutty" to me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Really? I admit she can be cute but Ive never considered her attractive.



Don't worry, me neither.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I think he meant the hypothetical one with you and Kate.
> 
> And as for the actual question, the person I would choose is not a celebrity, so the name wouldn't mean anything to anyone on this board.




You'd be surprised how many people here know the name of Gary Gygax. 

Edit: Damn! Need to read the whole thread next time!


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Why is that (at least in my own experience), so many nominally straight women have a thing for Angelina Jolie? I mean, she's certainly not bad looking, but...




A good friend of mine is a stuntwoman, and worked on "Alexander" (she did Colin Ferrell's weapons training, and had several different roles in the film).  She told me that Angelina Jolie has pheremones-from-hell or something; she'd come into the room, and everybody, of both sexes, would have slept with her.

(She also tells me that Angelina is a genuinely nice person, and made a point of learning the name of every single crew member, and would talk to them during breaks from shooting about their families.)

Oh, and my own answer: Hugh Jackman.


----------



## warlord (Jun 26, 2007)

Sleep With? If I had to James Dean. If its just make out then the list is much longer:
James Dean
Kurt Cobain
Johnny Depp
Sid Vicious
Adam Lazzara
Pete Wentz
Patrick Stumph
William Beckett


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 26, 2007)

Sam Waterston. He's sexy in that "older just makes him hotter" way.

...not that I notice things like that, mind you.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2007)

warlord said:
			
		

> Sleep With? If I had to James Dean.



Necrophelia?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats a toughie. 

I can't whittle it down past two: Orlando Bloom and Dean Cain.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 26, 2007)

Wil Wheaton my baby daddy.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 26, 2007)

warlord said:
			
		

> Sleep With? If I had to James Dean. If its just make out then the list is much longer:
> James Dean
> Kurt Cobain
> Johnny Depp
> ...




Yeah, you got a number of dead dudes here. 

I used to work with Pete Wentz's father.  True story.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 26, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Sam Waterston. He's sexy in that "older just makes him hotter" way.
> 
> ...not that I notice things like that, mind you.




And them bushy eyebrows tickle!


----------



## Wereserpent (Jun 26, 2007)

..............................................................................


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 26, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you were forced to sleep with someone of the same sex but you got to pick who, who would you pick?
> 
> 
> Kate Winslet easily for me.



 I would get an operation so I could also sleep with Kate Winslet.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 26, 2007)

Brad Pitt.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you were forced to sleep with someone of the same sex...



The question assumes that one couldn't normally like both. It also assumes that the person one might pick could be clearly categorised as "same sex".


----------



## warlord (Jun 26, 2007)

I meant if they were alive. You know they'd all be alive and in their prime if I was sleeping or making out with them.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 26, 2007)

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Jun 26, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'll forgive you if you can explain something to me.
> 
> Why is that (at least in my own experience), so many nominally straight women have a thing for Angelina Jolie? I mean, she's certainly not bad looking, but...





I think that a lot of it has to do with her being a strong woman.  She's beautiful, (In my opinion, yours may vary), but she's not as skinny and delicate as your average (often blonde) starlet.  She's got some muscle on her.  You're more likely to see pictures of her in Africa with her kids than in hollywood with a purse dog.  She's known for playing roles of strong women (mrs smith, lara croft, etc).  

It can be difficult to find examples of strong women in the media, and it can be a challenge to be a strong woman yourself.  That makes her attractive, particularly if you look at it as "wanting" the celebrity is connected to wanting to be like said celebrity.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 26, 2007)

I dunno, depending on what we're choosing on... Tom Cruise (ignoring the Scientology bit) or Harrison Ford...And I'm not sure why....


----------



## Dire Bare (Jun 27, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'll forgive you if you can explain something to me.
> 
> Why is that (at least in my own experience), so many nominally straight women have a thing for Angelina Jolie? I mean, she's certainly not bad looking, but...




Not bad looking???  The woman is a greek goddess of sensuality!  Yowzers!


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 27, 2007)

Or Bruce Campbell! Yum!

...again, that's just if I absolutely had to, mind you.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 27, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> I would get an operation so I could also sleep with Kate Winslet.




I dont think she will sleep with me _because_ I'm a woman.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think she will sleep with me _because_ I'm a woman.




Well not with that attitude.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 27, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Well not with that attitude.




Heh, dont think I'm not trying....


----------



## IamTheTest (Jun 27, 2007)

Probably my best friend, that way Id know it'd never be spoken of again.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 27, 2007)

Vin Diesel.

Then afterwards we could play _The Chronicles of Riddick_ on the Xbox.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, the closest I can get to answer the OP question is "Yentl."








What?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you were forced to sleep with someone...




You mean raped?

What dude would I like to be raped by?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 27, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think she will sleep with me _because_ I'm a woman.



 Well, if the other person gets a choice, most of us are likely to have a problem in our selections of who to sleep with.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jun 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Necrophelia?




It means never having to say you're sorry.


----------



## Tewligan (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitely Dane Cook, and he wouldn't enjoy it - I hate that guy!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 27, 2007)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Definitely Dane Cook, and he wouldn't enjoy it - I hate that guy!




Ahh, there's an angle I hadn't considered!    

If that's the way the game is played, I'm gonna need somewhere south of 435 choices.


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 27, 2007)

Indeed.  All a matter of perspective...

Heh.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn.  I'd be looking for a gun with one bullet, for starters.  But lacking that, probably Michael Jackson.  Not much would happen, I'm too old for his tastes.


----------



## sedarfairy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Good plan.  Ernest Borgnine





I can't stop laughing...it hurts


----------



## sedarfairy (Jun 27, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'll forgive you if you can explain something to me.
> 
> Why is that (at least in my own experience), so many nominally straight women have a thing for Angelina Jolie? I mean, she's certainly not bad looking, but...





Its not her looks...its her attitude.  She is the "bad boy" in female form that so many women are attracted to.  She makes it okay to break the rules and live in a way that is over the edge.  She is blatantly honest about the fact that love isn't supposed to have rules.  She is a mother and a sex symbol.  Something lots of us would like to be.  makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## sedarfairy (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with a couple of others...my top choice isn't anyone you guys would know.  However, my top choice for a celebrity would be Kate Beckinsale...especially if she brought Scott Speedman along.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I'm changing my vote to Ann Coulter. Now that's a man, baby!


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 27, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> You mean raped?
> 
> What dude would I like to be raped by?




No, no, Wulf...you have to imagine a scenario where a Mad Scientist (TM) has the world hostage with a device which will eradicate all life on Earth, you being the hero attempt to stop him, but get captured in the clone tanks. Emphasis on MAD, the scientist agrees not to blow up the world and surrender to you if you'll accede to his strange demands (or something...remember, MAAAAD).

Problem is, I'd probably look at him and say, "REALLY? Where's the button?  Can I push the button that eradicates humanity? Pretty please?"


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 27, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I agree with a couple of others...my top choice isn't anyone you guys would know.  However, my top choice for a celebrity would be Kate Beckinsale...especially if she brought Scott Speedman along.




Mmmmmmm...though not Scott so much.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 28, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Necrophelia?





			
				Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> It means never having to say you're sorry.



Nah, it'd leave me a bit cold I think.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 28, 2007)

> Vin Diesel.



Unlike the raptors from Pitch Black, I don't have that big of a blind spot, and I definitely would know whom I'm f_____g with!  

I can't really think of anyone I'd really go gay for, but if I had to, it would probably be a musician.

A good one.

Sting? Eric Clapton? Chris Cornell? Joe Satriani?  

waitaminit...

ROB HALFORD!!! (I figure if you gotta go gay, find someone who already is, so they can "show you the ropes.")


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 28, 2007)

Elijah Wood and during the entire time I will ask him to make that tramatized expresssion he had during most of LoTR:RoTK


----------



## Lackhand (Jun 28, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Elijah Wood and during the entire time I will ask him to make that tramatized expresssion he had during most of LoTR:RoTK





... Pervy hobbit fancier. Sam's going to kill you.

As for my man-on-man... Tim Curry. Well, at 1:18 in the morning, anyway.

Anticip,
Lackhand.


----------



## sedarfairy (Jun 28, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno, P.C. is pretty famous around these parts at least. . .





Its a shame HaFrogman isn't a girl...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> Its a shame HaFrogman isn't a girl...



I'm never quite sure how one is supposed to respond to statements like this. . .


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 28, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm never quite sure how one is supposed to respond to statements like this. . .




Dude, I think you're a "fan object."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Dude, I think you're a "fan object."



Well, considering how long her thread about "gigging*" me went on for. . .

There are "fans" and then there are "fans".    





*impaling on a stick, yeah, I didn't know either.


----------



## sedarfairy (Jun 28, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, considering how long her thread about "gigging*" me went on for. . .
> 
> There are "fans" and then there are "fans".
> 
> ...





I guess we will never know


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 28, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> I guess we will never know




Ask the Magic 8 Ball, it knows everything...


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ask the Magic 8 Ball, it knows everything...



Bah, your Magic 8 Ball is busted. . . and kinda dirty.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 28, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, your Magic 8 Ball is busted. . . and kinda dirty.




It's all your fault...


----------



## Jeysie (Jun 28, 2007)

<belated>

Mouseferatu got it... I think Janeane Garofalo is a babe because she's geek sexy.  I usually like women - and men, for that matter - who have character in their looks (especially quirky character), rather than just being blandly attractive.

As for Angelina Jolie... eh. She'd be better-looking if Mother Nature hadn't stuck her with lips too large for her face. And I can think of other women I like better in the "tough/sassy chick" role... Sigourney Weaver, Lucy Lawless, Claudia Christian, even Keira Knightley.

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Goldmoon (Jun 29, 2007)

After seeing this picture, I might change my mind.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 29, 2007)

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, no, Wulf...you have to imagine a scenario where a Mad Scientist (TM) has the world hostage with a device which will eradicate all life on Earth, you being the hero attempt to stop him, but get captured in the clone tanks. Emphasis on MAD, the scientist agrees not to blow up the world and surrender to you if you'll accede to his strange demands (or something...remember, MAAAAD).



It would never work. Wulf would pull out his laser crocodile and blast the SOB.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It would never work. Wulf would pull out his laser shark and blast the SOB.



FIFY.

And that's a frickin' laser.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jun 29, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It would never work. Wulf would pull out his laser crocodile and blast the SOB.




He has a LASER CROCODILE!??!?

Now I'm jealous...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2007)

warlord said:
			
		

> Sleep With? If I had to James Dean. If its just make out then the list is much longer:
> James Dean
> Kurt Cobain
> Sid Vicious




eeeewwww... necrosex is a bit much for me!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 29, 2007)

Does no one want to do the cute chick in Hanson?  

As a tangential note to this whole thread, is anyone going to ask the "If you had to go hetero..." version of this thread?


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Does no one want to do the cute chick in Hanson?




LOL.  Mmmmbop.



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> As a tangential note to this whole thread, is anyone going to ask the "If you had to go hetero..." version of this thread?




I think we did that one a few months ago, but I could be mis-remembering.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2007)

Jamie Lee Curtis.

Who by having a Y chromosome qualifies (in my book anyway).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> FIFY.
> 
> And that's a frickin' laser.



 Frickin' sharks with frickin' laserbeams attached to their frickin' heads.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jun 30, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> <SNIP>
> ROB HALFORD!!! (I figure if you gotta go gay, find someone who already is, so they can "show you the ropes.")



On that note, I think maybe David Bowie... maybe he'll bring a female friend and I can ease into the gay thing.... 

Or possibly Kieth Richards, only because he might die and then I wouldn't have to finish.


----------



## sedarfairy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> On that note, I think maybe David Bowie... maybe he'll bring a female friend and I can ease into the gay thing....
> 
> Or possibly Kieth Richards, only because he might die and then I wouldn't have to finish.





See...I was just saying to my daughter the other day that David Bowie is the hottest androgenous man ever.  She thought i'd lost my mind.


----------



## Onyx (Jun 30, 2007)

*Hmm*

Micheal Rosenbaum, of course. *snicker*


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 30, 2007)

sedarfairy said:
			
		

> See...I was just saying to my daughter the other day that David Bowie is the hottest androgenous man ever.




Wasn't there one year, back in the 80s, where he won awards in both the male singer and female singer categories?

(No, not kidding; I'm fairly certain this happened.)


----------



## prospero63 (Jul 4, 2007)

Rosie O'Donnell


Wait, she's a chick?!?!?


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2007)

If I HAD to.....some guy fat and shy so the experience would NEVER be revealed to anyone.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 5, 2007)

> On that note, I think maybe David Bowie... maybe he'll bring a female friend and I can ease into the gay thing....




Good point!  Maybe even his wife, Iman!



> Wasn't there one year, back in the 80s, where he won awards in both the male singer and female singer categories?
> 
> (No, not kidding; I'm fairly certain this happened.)




Not that I know of...and I'm a big Bowie fan.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 5, 2007)

Once again there are MANY advantages to being a fungus. Don't have to answer questions like this!   

Entirely different species and anatomy, let alone reproductive cycle and "urges".  :\ 

PFAH! mammals.....


----------



## Terraism (Jul 6, 2007)

And I quote, "heir of Isildur, you will be king."


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 6, 2007)

Jewel Saite.  She's just so friggin cute!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 6, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Wasn't there one year, back in the 80s, where he won awards in both the male singer and female singer categories?
> 
> (No, not kidding; I'm fairly certain this happened.)



No - it never happened.  You youngsters. :\


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm surprised I didn't think of this sooner...

Bruce "Boom Stick" Campbell 

I'm sure he'd even give you a "Burn Notice" later on...


----------



## OakwoodDM (Jul 9, 2007)

Jack Davenport or David Tennant. Even ignoring the fact that they are attractive guys, the fact that it'd make my fiancee pretty jealous would be reason enough to choose them.

For those of you not up on your british actors, Jack Davenport is Norrington from Pirates of the Carribbean and David Tennant is the current Dr Who and as far as films go played Barty Crouch Jr. in Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 9, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> If I HAD to.....some guy fat and shy so the experience would NEVER be revealed to anyone.




also, you can imagine that those aren't man-boobs!


----------



## the black knight (Jul 9, 2007)

Probably one of those gorgeous ladymen I saw walking the streets in Thailand.


----------



## crystal (Jul 10, 2007)

ummmmmmmm, hard one I gues I would do myself..........


----------



## GAAAHHH (Jul 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And where can I find THAT?





Heavenly Creatures (starring Kate Winslet)

Directed by Peter Jackson


----------



## Goldmoon (Jul 12, 2007)

GAAAHHH said:
			
		

> Heavenly Creatures (starring Kate Winslet)
> 
> Directed by Peter Jackson




Um, ok....I will go buy it right now!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 12, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, ok....I will go buy it right now!



I think you'll like the movie but you won't find what you're looking for.


----------



## Goldmoon (Jul 12, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you'll like the movie but you won't find what you're looking for.




Trust me, I doubr I will ever fing what Im looking for in regards to that. I will settle for making out though.


----------

